# QIP - QANTM Intellectual Property



## System (11 August 2016)

Following Listing, QANTM will own 100% of DCC and FPA, which are two of Australia's leading IP firms.

DCC was established over 130 years ago, and is one of Australia's largest IP firms, providing patent and design, trade mark and legal services.
FPA was established in 1994 and since that time it has had a relationship with the Freehills 
partnership. In 2012, the FPA partnership adopted a separate management structure and 
entered into a formal relationship agreement with the Freehills partnership. FPA provides 
services in relation to patents and designs.
DCC and FPA offer their clients a suite of IP related services associated with the creation, protection, commercialisation, enforcement and management of IP rights. 

It is anticipated that QIP will list on the ASX on 31 August 2016.

http://www.qantminvestors.com


----------



## greggles (15 February 2018)

QANTM Intellectual Property has been a real disappointment ever since listing at the end of August 2016 at $2.22 with a market capitalisation of $295.1 million. Today it languishes at $1.15 after a series of disappointing announcements.

On Tuesday the company announced a further reduction in patent and patent advisory revenue generation leading to a decline in total unaudited revenues of 4.7% from $51.5 million (pro-forma) in the corresponding 2017 half year to $49.1 million in the first half of 2018.

QIP appears to be forming a double bottom at around $1.15. If it holds at these levels it might bounce in the short term, but if it keeps heading south, look out below!


----------



## divs4ever (8 August 2022)

QANTM EXPANDS IN ASIA-PACIFIC AS DCC OPENS
HONG KONG OFFICE
QANTM is excited to announce that its subsidiary company Davies Collison Cave (DCC) is opening
an office in Hong Kong SAR, with Owen Gee joining the DCC team as Managing Principal – DCC Hong
Kong.
Owen has over 18 years of experience as an IP practitioner, including 14 years with leading IP firms in
Hong Kong. Owen is a registered patent attorney in both Australia and New Zealand. He is also a
registered Trade Marks Attorney in Australia. Owen’s skills as a patent attorney are underpinned by
degrees in Mechanical Engineering (Hons) and Computer Science, both from the University of Sydney.
QANTM’s CEO, Craig Dower, said:
"This new business in Hong Kong is aligned with QANTM’s growth strategy in the Asia-Pacific
region. DCC has a long history of assisting clients to protect their rights in Hong Kong through
its trusted associates. Now with its own Hong Kong office, DCC gives its clients direct access to
this important market and has an opportunity to service Hong Kong businesses directly.
Other QANTM Group businesses will also be able to refer clients to DCC Hong Kong."
DCC's Group Managing Principal, Michael Wolnizer, said:
“Opening an office in Hong Kong expands DCC’s footprint in the Asia-Pacific region. It allows us
to assist our local and overseas clients in this important and growing market, and this expansion
fits in well with our strategy to be able to offer our clients broad experience and on-the-ground
expertise across Asia-Pacific.
Having grown up in Hong Kong, I have a special affinity with the region, and I am excited to be
sharing this news.”
The contact details for DCC Hong Kong are:
DCC Hong Kong Limited
B03, 17/F, Tower 1
Grand Century Place, 193 Prince Edward Rd W
Mong Kok
Hong Kong SAR
E: mail@dcc.com

DYOR

i hold QIP

( bought earlier this year )


----------



## galumay (8 August 2022)

One i looked long and hard at @divs4ever, just never quite the conviction to take a position.


----------



## divs4ever (8 August 2022)

i bought into rival  XIP  a fair while back , but it was taken over 

 this hit my radar when it made an unsuccessful  bid to take over XIP

 looks to be 'bottom drawer '  material for me  , 

but i like SOME of that   , others can do the multi-bagger thing  for the growth part


----------

